# Peerless Spoons



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Finished up my Predator Spoons...Man these things take paint like nothing else...See my latest spoon box is ready as well..


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, those are really nice. I still need to order a few of the wider ones, I'd like to try them out this year.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Quite a selection there.....Purdy!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice work Jeff.What kind of top coat are you using?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive been using mostly the 2 part epoxies as top coats...Envirotex is probaly one of the easier ones to work with simply because it doesnt start to set on you for awhile...Devcon is a little harder of a finish but I only use it when I have a small amount to do (which is rare), but so far so good on the envirotex...

Lots of purple on copper...The gold finishes offered by Peerless is probaly one of the brightest golds I have seen...They also offer a Black Nickle blade that catches light very well and I have done a few Lights Out patterns on them and they also look awesome!

As for the wide body stuff. The Peerless slender spoons are really really nice and rival any small trolling spoon I've ever laid hands on...After a custom paint and epoxy top coat, adding quality split rings and hooks, I dunno what you can even attempt to compare it to....The wide body spoons do a little slower wobble, and the bigger body allows you to do a little more with the airbrush than the skinnier spoons...The honeycomb pattern is amazing...Tom has really done an excellent job making these blanks his own...

Peerless blades and spoons take paint very well...Most of the time unless I am doing a white base or working with chartruse I dont even need a primer coat...

My painting has been slowly declining over the past few weeks due to some breaks in the weather...Probaly a good thing since my front room looks like it threw up spinner blades and spoons....Finally starting to get the big boat ready for water...We are very close to splashdown...Im anxious to get all of this stuff wet and see what i can do......


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Beautiful Spoons/Paintjobs! They look like they'd work well for smallies and saugeyes around here in the rivers.


----------

